# Orange Heart and Purple heart wood



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience in working with orange heart and purple heart wood? I just picked some up and plan on making a few small projects out of them. Are they easy to work with and what type of finish should I use.


----------



## Moyer (Jul 25, 2010)

I've used purple heart on a few projects, I find it generally a pleasure to work with. It even has a pleasant odor when cutting it  It's fairly hard, slightly flexible, works easily, and takes a beautiful finish. I don't have any experience with orange heart tho.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with everything Jesse says about purple heart but I will add a warning. The wood will darken and turn brownish over time. You can slow it down with a good finish and keeping it out of the sun, but you cannot stop it.

No experience with orange heart.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have used Purple Heart a lot in my projects, great to work with, very hard. Takes a finish very well.
Smells great.


----------

